# Countdown has begun



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

100 days left until Halloween 2008! Are you ready? I haven't even started!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

NecroBones said:


> 100 days left until Halloween 2008! Are you ready? I haven't even started!!!


I was waiting to see who would post the "100 days left" thread.
Sadly, for me, nothing to get ready as we have to cancel our haunt this year, but I'll be living vicariously through all of you guys. So..DON'T LET ME DOWN!!!!:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I better get cracking! I have done so little this year because of other home projects taking precedence over new props. I still have to re-build the cemetery fencing before I can move on to anything else.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

that's why planning to do nothing this year is turning out to be quite a relief


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Jeez! Where did the last 265 go?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That must be why we were so motivated to work on props today! Still didn't get nearly enough finished, but we did make a tiny bit of progress...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Same here. Some progress has been made, but so much more to do. I better get my butt moving.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is why I love HauntForum.

I told a coworker today that it was 100 days until Halloween, and he made the "loser" finger L on his forehead at me. Heh.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

For a non-haunter he is self aware on what he is


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll admit that I haven't actually built anything, but I have been procuring materials... that counts right?!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I guess I need to finished all the props I've started.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

I've gotta figure out what to do with the backyard - yikes!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Hellvin said:


> I'll admit that I haven't actually built anything, but I have been procuring materials... that counts right?!


Of course it does!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah now its time to roll up our sleeves and get to it.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I bought some cool filler for my pirate treasure chest today at a thrift store plus I almost have my first blucky re-do finished! But I have soooooo much more to do!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

93 days now till you know what!!!


----------

